# Help me find this band and video



## Irreverent (Jul 30, 2009)

About 10 years ago or so a Heavy metal video was out. I can't remember the name of band or song.. but video went something of a post apocalyptic war zone with the band members dressed up in makeup, torn clothes... one member had what looked like electrical towers on his head passing energy bolts back and forth.

In one part of the video an old guy was pushing a large wooden wheel with letters on it that spelled a word on the ground....something like "Extermination" or something like that. Then a bunch of crazy people jumped out of the wooden thing and fought. 

What is the name of the band and song????? 

Load_Blown....I'm looking at you mate!


----------



## Endless Humiliation (Jul 30, 2009)

S'not exactly my forte but can you give me any other information? If it was ten years ago I'm guessing it was a video for a nu metal band but from the description it sounds like some cheesy glam thing. I dunno. 

What did the song sound like, or can you not remember?


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 30, 2009)

Can't remember, I'm thinking they sounded like Faith No More and looked like Helix


----------



## Loki (Jul 30, 2009)

"Solitaire Unraveling" - Mushroomhead


----------



## Irreverent (Jul 31, 2009)

Loki said:


> "Solitaire Unraveling" - Mushroomhead



We have a winner!  That's the one!  I knew it had a trojan bunny at the end of the clip......

Thanks Loki!


----------



## Loki (Jul 31, 2009)

No problem. :>


----------

